# Strength training for slingshooting



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I ran out of rubber for making slingshots and have been using the break from shooting to do some training specifically aimed at getting stronger for shooting. I just hold and draw some scrap pieces of gold Theraband with a ball held with the rubber in my "pouch" hand. SAFETY GLASSES ARE STILL ESSENTIAL. This training does not exactly replicate drawing a slingshot and there is little strain on the wrist, however it does train the drawing muscles of the back, arm and shoulder. In the pics below I'm drawing out two pieces of full width gold Theraband. I draw but obviously dont release and do 5-8 reps. As I get stronger I'll add a 1/4 or 1/2 width strip to increase the resistance.


----------

